# Rest peacefully sweet Breagha



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My beautiful greyhound girl was put to sleep on Wednesday morning. She had been fine the day before, but had several fits, then rapdily went downhill. Although it hurts like hell, I know she's at peace now, and free from those horrible fits. In some ways, its a relief she's gone, as it was getting very painful for all os us seeing her have fits as frequently as they were becoming. She was hypoglycaemic, and it means she would go for weeks being fine, then have bad fits, then be fine again. The day before she went she was even playing with our two year old dog. It's a horrible disease, and I wouldn't wish that upon anybody. Anyway, rest peacefully sweet Breagha.

Adopted July 2001 - Went to sleep August 2009, aged roughly 14.

Her first day home













































Sleep tight.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have fun at the bridge Breagha, those lovely photos show just how loved and what a wonderfully happy life Breagha had with you Happysaz, sending big hugs your way hun.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P BREAGHA XXXX


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry.


R I P BREAGHA


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, she was gorgeus - run free xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

run free beautiful Breagha


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry for your loss she was beautiful R.I.P. Breagha xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
The photos of her are beautiful and can tell she was much loved.
She sure had a lovely life with you!
So R.I.P. Sweet Breagha and have fun at rainbow bridge.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im really sorry for your loss it dose hurt like hell i should know we had to put our dog down a few month ageo love the photos she looks a well loved dog and i bet shes happy where every they go


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful lady and looks similar to our 13 year old adopted Lurcher -greyhound Lucy. she looks so happy in her photos
bless you Breagha rest in peace you beautiful girl.xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, definintely looks like a happy dog from the photos!

I am so sorry you had to let her go But she had a good life with you, and you did the kindest thing for her.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

So so sorry for your loss - she was beautiful and she looked like she was really happy to be in your family

RIP Breagha, run free at the bridge xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

My heart and thoughts go out to you on your sad loss xxx


----------

